# Ned Rig Versus Carolina Rigged Speedcraw.. One Must Die!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Calvin and I hit my hometown local flow Sunday. He's really into the Ned Rig, so we had a little battle on the water.
The Ned rig accounted for nine bass, including a nice four pounder, but the speedcraw worked its magic again, I boated





















12 including a four six!


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Nice!!! That's a great debate between those two styles and lures


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I like and use both. Ned Rig works better on smallies and the craw works better on largies, at least that's how it works up here in Yankee Land. I'll bring my Ned when I come to NC.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

I'm in the rare prolly because of the guy casting but have had very little success with the craws lol remember I said because of the angler not the lure I've seen everyone's success with them so I know they work it's either confidence or mechanical with me


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

freshwaterexperience said:


> I'm in the rare prolly because of the guy casting but have had very little success with the craws lol remember I said because of the angler not the lure I've seen everyone's success with them so I know they work it's either confidence or mechanical with me


Fish it slooooow, and when you think it is slooow enough, make it slower.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

freshwaterexperience said:


> I'm in the rare prolly because of the guy casting but have had very little success with the craws lol remember I said because of the angler not the lure I've seen everyone's success with them so I know they work it's either confidence or mechanical with me


I am in the same boat as you. I have caught a thousand bass this year on the Ned rig, dropshot, jerk, etc but don't think I have gotten a hit on a speedcraw.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Ktkiff dont you fish Erie alot? Impossible not to kill the fish on the speedcraw if you throw it near the riprap or rock piles. Football head + speedcraw = Bass. The ned rig surely works, been working good on St. Clair smallies for my buddy..... but for my money I have more confidence in the craw. Nice thing about the NED is you catch less sheephead, still get some but less than with the craw. Those sheephead love the speedcraw, gets annoying sometimes.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Just to be fair.. I bought some Ned Rigs today...It pays to be prepared for anything!
It's really all about confidence in the bait you're chunking. I plan on using the Ned rig some, bought some Yum Dingers to chunk on them. I think the ones I bought are the 1/100, got two little dinky wire weed guards. Cal was using some kind of stretchy bait..lol Not sure what it's called, but the fish seemed to like it. It pays to have weed guards where I fish, all our lakes are full of stumps and lay downs, weeds.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

I might try the football head you guys use braid with that jig right ? Because a few people I've seen punching were using floro


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

The stretchy bait is Zmans, they tout the ned rig and make the shroom heads too.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Bassthumb said:


> Ktkiff dont you fish Erie alot? Impossible not to kill the fish on the speedcraw if you throw it near the riprap or rock piles. Football head + speedcraw = Bass. The ned rig surely works, been working good on St. Clair smallies for my buddy..... but for my money I have more confidence in the craw. Nice thing about the NED is you catch less sheephead, still get some but less than with the craw. Those sheephead love the speedcraw, gets annoying sometimes.


I do but I caught enough bass on other stuff and haven't really given the speedcraw much of a chance. It's funny you mention the Ned rig not catching that many sheep as I have caught a ton of sheep on it as well, way more than a dropshot. If I am using the speedcraw do I just kind of work it like a senko or do I swim/hop more? I know it probably depends on the mood of the bass but what is the preferred method?


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Keep that craw on the bottom. I drag it, lift up, then let it fall back and sit. Repeat that process. I agree the dropshot gets way less sheephead. I think they are pretty locked it bottom feeders and that 12 inches might make a difference.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Bassthumb said:


> and that 12 inches might make a difference.


My wife said the same thing when she married me lol


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)




----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

About 15 bass tonight. All on the Ned rig but one. That one came on a dropshot. Not a hit on the speedcraw


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Good job on the numbers. I don't get why you're not getting bit on the speedcraw. Are you using the little ultravibe speedcraw, or the bigger super speedcraw? The ultravibe is a far superior bait. To be fair, I used the Ned rig for a while yesterday, had no luck at all...But the speedcraw caught most of the fish we got..


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

For zooms sake i used the horny toad this morning at a honey hole and lit them up !!! Gotta love too water hits the avg fish size was around this !!!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Got two bags of those baits! Good job!


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Thanks I am a big fan of the horny toads now the only complaint is I wish they were a liiiiiiiittle more durable because I used the whole bag today on about 20 fish which isn't terrible but be been spoiled with the zman material lol


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

NCbassattack said:


> Good job on the numbers. I don't get why you're not getting bit on the speedcraw. Are you using the little ultravibe speedcraw, or the bigger super speedcraw? The ultravibe is a far superior bait. To be fair, I used the Ned rig for a while yesterday, had no luck at all...But the speedcraw caught most of the fish we got..


Definitely the ultravibe. I tried it Texas rigged with a 1/8 bullet sinker. I then had it on a darter head in more open water. I take that back I did have a hill grab the legs when I was reeling in once . I would love to meet up with one of you guys to show me how it's done.


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

I started using the speed craw this year after seeing NC's posts about his success with it. I know he prefers the ultravibe. I had great success with the speedcraw. Texas rigged and just drag it as slow as I could. I haven't had as much success with the the higher water temps but that doesn't mean it's the lures fault. I like the watermelon seed.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

KTkiff said:


> Definitely the ultravibe. I tried it Texas rigged with a 1/8 bullet sinker. I then had it on a darter head in more open water. I take that back I did have a hill grab the legs when I was reeling in once . I would love to meet up with one of you guys to show me how it's done.


All you gotta do is git down a little West of the NC Raleigh area and that Rebel bass catcher  will take you out and show you how it's done. Take it from this Yankee as I have been there.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Zoom UV Speed Craw is a great bait. Texas or Carolina rigged, as a trailer on a bass jig OR buzzbait, or just on a plain leadhead jig. I catch fish with these in all types of water. Try wacky rigging one when the bite is stupid slow, sometimes that's enough to get em going.

BTW, Zoom stuff is on sale at BPS right now.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My niece's husband Joey has caught red drum on them, Carolina rigged in bays around oyster beds. They are primarily a bass bait, but will catch other species too, anything that eats crawfish.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> My niece's husband Joey has caught red drum on them, Carolina rigged in bays around oyster beds. They are primarily a bass bait, but will catch other species too, anything that eats crawfish.


Add channel cats to the list!! My wife somehow managed to trick one in to biting a green pumpkin Ultra Vibe Speed Craw!!!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Now they're all talking about the Biospawn Vilecraw. Supposed to be the new "best" craw bait. I saw a video on it, looks ok, but doesn't have the pincer action of the speedcraw. Pricey too. Like 7 or 8 bucks for seven baits. I'll stick with my speedcraws. 4 bucks for 12. And a proven winner, over and over!


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Well guys i finally caught my first bass on a UV speed craw. Texas rigged with a 1/4 bullet sinker. Green pumpkin. Landed two then switched to the caffeine shad on the same size jig head. Got three to the yak with it. Confidence is building with it!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Friend of mine went to Randleman the other day, and found pre-spawn bass on a series of humps in around eight feet of water. He caught 23 bass, biggest five+, all on Carolina rigged green pumpkin uv speedcraw.. They obviously ain't tired of it yet...lol


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> Friend of mine went to Randleman the other day, and found pre-spawn bass on a series of humps in around eight feet of water. He caught 23 bass, biggest five+, all on Carolina rigged green pumpkin uv speedcraw.. They obviously ain't tired of it yet...lol


Good thing....between sales and gift cards I'm stocked up pretty good this year. Not only do I like them on their own but they turned out to be one of my favorite jig trailers also!!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Two new colors you may want to try..Cinnamon purple and "Sprayed Grass". Yeah, that's right, "Sprayed Grass". My son got 14 today on those colors..Carolina rigged. Also, the uvspeedcraw makes a nice swim bait too! Friend of mine caught 16 at High Rock swimming it weightless.


----------

